
Show HN: Libre-Wsdl4j - roschdal
https://github.com/librewsdl4j/libre-wsdl4j
======
znpy
WSDL, that's an anchronym i haven't heard in almost ten years.

~~~
lightlyused
Still big in the enterprise world.

~~~
klez
I think you should both check the project's readme, now :)

Anyway, yeah, where I work we use them. A lot.

